# Problème pour faire tourner Master Ratio



## AussieOZ (2 Mars 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Voulant upgrader mon ratio sur YGGtorrent, j'ai donc eu l'idée d'utiliser Master Ratio.
En premier lieu j'ai téléchargé Mono afin de pouvoir le faire tourner dessus, mais lorsque que je tape les commandes suivantes sur le terminal:
-mono
-ls
-mono " collage du fichier désarchivé de ratio master "
Je reçois ce message:
WARNING: The runtime version supported by this application is unavailable.


Using default runtime: v4.0.30319


WARNING: The Carbon driver has not been ported to 64bits, and very few parts of Windows.Forms will work properly, or at all





=================================================================


    Native Crash Reporting


=================================================================


Got a segv while executing native code. This usually indicates


a fatal error in the mono runtime or one of the native libraries 


used by your application.

J'espère qu'une personne aura la réponse à ce problème. Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------

